# Creos and Ghosts Tolerant of Each Other, Please Help with these Enclosures!



## aychen222 (Dec 26, 2012)

So I didn't mean to do this on purpose but I had to move 2 creos and 2 ghosts from South Carolina to New Jersey for the holidays, and my girlfriend only had one container available to transport them. In an effort to cut down on any casualties and also provide protection against any shocks, I added paper towel and paper towel "curtains."







1 week later, during which time I was constructing their permanent homes, they are all still happy and healthy and 2 of them (one ghost and one creo) molted in there at the same time. I also can't keep these two away from each other (anyone see anything like this? they get really close but don't strike at each other and even seem to touch antennae)






Now I have 2 enclosures constructed, can't decide which species to put in what (the bottom one is a foam bridge). (shout out to sporeworld for the sponge idea, I also picked up all the materials (except for the doggy treat containers) for $5.15 total)






The enclosures have screen sides for cross vent and a cd case hot glued to the back for ease of cleaning/feeding/misting. Please reply with any improvements and recommendations for which species to put in each.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 26, 2012)

aychen222 said:


> they get really close but don't strike at each other and even seem to touch antennae)


aw they made friends!


----------



## agent A (Dec 26, 2012)

it's only because ghosts like flying prey and the creos r too small to attack the ghosts

dont push it


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 26, 2012)

I think that part of why you didn't have cannibalism is because your ghosts appear larger than the creobroters.

Really, you were lucky. I don't know much about Ghosts, but Creobroters are a hungry, and savage bunch.


----------



## aychen222 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yea, I really like how feisty the creos are. Sometimes I have trouble getting the ghosts to eat but never with the creos.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Dec 26, 2012)

My Creobroter pictipennis have no trouble taking down roaches as large as themselves... Yours look fairly well-fed, so that might have something to do with the lack of cannibalism.


----------



## hierodula (Dec 26, 2012)

i remember seeing a pic that someone uploaded of a creo eating an idolo... 2x the creos size, so be wary, flower mantids are especially aggressive.


----------



## agent A (Dec 26, 2012)

hierodula said:


> i remember seeing a pic that someone uploaded of a creo eating an idolo... 2x the creos size, so be wary, flower mantids are especially aggressive.


Sporeworld posted it


----------



## aychen222 (Dec 26, 2012)

Moved the mantids into their new homes!


----------



## dlemmings (Dec 29, 2012)

nice enclosures....yeah those Creos would sooner or later snack on the Ghosts....my Creos were beasts...taking Blue bottles bigger then them, and sometimes snacking on each other even with flies or blue bottles still in with them. Hard to say from pics but looks like maybe a male &amp; female ghosts. Creos I cant tell. both are super fun....creos will hunt move and kill almost anything you toss in....Ghosties really prefer the Flies and Blue bottles plus crane flys and moths when you can get them....enjoy


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 6, 2013)

people keep creos communally... I've seen 10 in 1 cage. all adults though


----------

